# 180 day visa rule



## jim clark

Hi 
can anyone clarify the rules regarding 2 x 90 day stays in Japan during a single calendar year. I have travelled in and out 4 times since the first of Jan and have totted up 133 days up until now. The last time I entered was the 26th June and I was given another 90 day land permission stamp that says until the 24th September. However I will have spent 180 days in Japan this year by the 16th August. 


Do I need to leave on 16th August or can I stay until the 24th September?


Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## Xelchan

It should be that you have until the date stamped on the most recent 90 day visa. For each visa you get stamped you have 90 days. So if you stay 90 days, leave, then come back again later and get another 90 day visa. You have another 90 day visa. They don’t add up each individual stay to get to 90 days. 

So theoretically, you could leave and come back about every 90 days for a new visitor visa forever. But they might start to question you if do that.


----------

